# Off for a chop and chip in the morning



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

So Stanlee is booked in to be neutered in the morning and will also be chipped. I am feeling very nervous for him and wondering what his recovery will be like. Will be most grateful for any words of advice xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake had the same thing done on 12/14. Once we switched from the cone to the onesie it was smooth sailing. He was tired the first day. He ended up having the runs in the middle of the first night home. (he spent the first night at the vet) Other than that it was all about keeping him from running and jumping. 
They used glue, so no outside stitches. Honestly by days 4 he was 100% back to himself. Good luck and try not to worry. Keep us updated.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope all goes well with Stanlee.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

A chop and a chip - that's a great description. Don't think you will be feeling that chipper yourself until it is all over, but everybody on here who has been through it will tell you they felt the same, and they have all been FINE 
Good luck


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Aww thank you and I will keep you updated , dont think I will be getting much sleep tonight lol . Where can I get a onesie from ??

xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

'Onesie' more commonly known as a baby vest... most poos seem to fit into the 18-24months ones, but I don't know how big your boy is. Cheapest from asda/tescos or sainsburys - but I think M&S do larger ones... I found that the ones with little sleeves were best. 
You need to cut a hole for his tail... Good luck!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Am I being a bit stupid, but how do the little boys go wee/poo in a onesie, and doesn't it hurt their chopped bits? Getting Harley done in the new year! X


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you , we are going shopping tomorrow to pass the time away so I will pick a couple up xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Jen you made me laugh!! You unsnap the bottom and roll it up like a tshirt while they are outside for business . . . then resnap when they come in. Its a bit of a pain for a few days, but Sami did very well with his and so did Carley.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jen I took it off him when he went out because he was too busy doing his thing to be bothered to lick. I was also afraid the snaps would fall in the wrong place, but they were just far enough down. Jake is 20 pounds and he wore a 24 month.


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

DoH! Yes, makes sense now!!  thanks. Will look at this when my boy goes in-better than a lampshade on his head lol!


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Just heard from vets , he is absolutely fine and we can pick him up at 5pm.... phew ..... now to pamper him for a few days xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear he came through the operation well!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hope everything is going well now that he is home. i am sure he is just fine snoozing and cuddling.


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Well its one day on and Stanlee is doing fine , he was very sleepy last night but this morning came bounding into my bedroom and jumped on my bed which frightened the life out of me as did not expec him to do this and I am sure he is not meant to be doing it !!! 
He seems completely fine in himself , he is very swollen in the affected area but i assume that goes down after a few days .
Thank you all so much for support and advice. i dont often post on here but am always looking through threads for up to date advice.

xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know he has his bounce back! 
And yes the swelling will go right down!


----------

